# Where do you see us at the end of next season?



## BlakeJesus

I know the offseason isn't over yet, but I doubt we make any more major moves (besides hopefully bringing Marvin back).

Do you see us doing about what we did last year, or being a legit title contender?


----------



## ATLien

I think Atlanta will have more regular season wins, since we had some injuries last season. I expect them to win a playoff series, but anything more than that is up in the air to me.


----------



## Luke

I'm guessing that the Hawks'll be a fringe 50 win team (49-53 sounds reasonable) and a second round trip. I can't really see them getting that much farther than that though.


----------



## Burn

still well below the big 3 in the east


----------



## BlakeJesus

Why do you say well below?


----------



## Burn

they were better than us last year, and not by just a hair. they all got better this season, we stayed level. i think whichever of those teams finishes in the #3 spot is at least 8 games better than us regular season record wise, and in the playoffs they'll have a lot more experience than us AND all of them have a big man who we cant guard, while at the same time they each have people who can match up with our guys on the other end. they have more size, they have more options, they have more experience.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

people said we weren't even gonna make the playoffs last year because so many team got better. So I take that talk with a grain of salt. I think we get to a second round and have a far more competitive series.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I agree that the Hawks didn't really make any major roster addition, but Jamal Crawford is a pretty huge upgrade over Flip in my opinion. Not to mention I think Teague will be an upgrade over Law.

The Hawks retained their core, and upgraded their rotation significantly. I agree that they are below the best 3 teams in the East, but I also believe they could give those teams a run for their money if they stay healthy. This team did not play well whatsoever in the postseason last year, and they still managed to make it to the second round. Joe Johnson is a guy that could become a full fledged star if he plays up to his ability in the post season, something he failed to do these playoffs.

Don't count this team out, if they get hot at the right time they are a force to reckon with.


----------



## ATLien

while we are looking into the crystal ball.. Joe Johnson will become a free agent next season (I believe). 

What do you guys think happens there?


----------



## BlakeJesus

I think it depends completely on how he plays, not only during the regular season, but during the postseason (I think this weigh's more on the decision TBH, unless he has an All NBA type regular season). He is the best player on this team, and it's time he starts playing like he is in the playoffs. If he has another disappointing showing, I don't know if the outlook will be so good. He's going to want a long deal with big money, and can you really give that to a guy that doesn't deliver when your team needs it?

If he plays well though, not only do I think he gets a new (big) contract, I think he deserves it.


----------



## Luke

GregOden said:


> Why do you say well below?


Because the Hawks were well below them last season, and even though our rotation has definatly improved, the Cavs/Magic/Celtics improved just as much if not more.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Cavs really only added Shaq, let's not get carried away with their 'improvement'. The Magic improved on paper, but nobody knows how well VC will fit in for sure, and the Celtics are old. I agree that all those teams are still ahead of the Hawks, but I certainly think the Hawks could beat any one of them in a 7 game series IF and it's a huge IF, everything is going their way. They were not healthy during last postseason, and JJ the teams best player struggled mightily. They play very good defense, and with the upgrade they have made they are a dangerous offense team. Josh Smith has to stop chucking up jumpshots and get recommitted to defense if this team wants to do any serious damage, however.

I won't count this team out of anything, they are too talented to be taken lightly.


----------



## ATLien

GregOden said:


> I think it depends completely on how he plays, not only during the regular season, but during the postseason (I think this weigh's more on the decision TBH, unless he has an All NBA type regular season). He is the best player on this team, and it's time he starts playing like he is in the playoffs. If he has another disappointing showing, I don't know if the outlook will be so good. He's going to want a long deal with big money, and can you really give that to a guy that doesn't deliver when your team needs it?
> 
> If he plays well though, not only do I think he gets a new (big) contract, I think he deserves it.


There will be suitors for Joe Johnson. Everyone is talking about Dwayne Wade and LeBron James but there's a second tier of guys who will be on the market and I think Joe is part of that group. He could certainly help a playoff team and if they make an offer, he could leave Atlanta.


----------



## Luke

GregOden said:


> Cavs really only added Shaq, let's not get carried away with their 'improvement'. The Magic improved on paper, but nobody knows how well VC will fit in for sure, and the Celtics are old. I agree that all those teams are still ahead of the Hawks, but I certainly think the Hawks could beat any one of them in a 7 game series IF and it's a huge IF, everything is going their way. They were not healthy during last postseason, and JJ the teams best player struggled mightily. They play very good defense, and with the upgrade they have made they are a dangerous offense team. Josh Smith has to stop chucking up jumpshots and get recommitted to defense if this team wants to do any serious damage, however.
> 
> I won't count this team out of anything, they are too talented to be taken lightly.


Yeah, the Cavs only added Shaq. The Cavs also swept the Hawks easily and their biggest weakness was someone who could score at will in the post. Now they've got him, and no one on the Hawks roster is big enough to give Shaq problems.

The Magic improved, plain and simple. Not just because of the VC signing (Because i think that they're about as good with him as they were with Turk) but, adding a healthy 'Meer is HUGE for that team, they're still easily better.

The Celtics may be old, but they also got to game seven of the semi's without their best player. Their still easily better than the Hawks.


----------



## ATLien

Orlando went backwards. Celtics improved, but they are old and their best player is coming off an injury. They probably improved the most if Garnett returns to form. Cleveland didn't improve that much. It remains to be seen how helpful Shaq will be to their style of play. I still think they are all better than Atlanta, but I don't think Orlando & Cleveland improved


----------



## BlakeJesus

The Cavs swept the Hawks because Joe Johnson, Marvin Williams (who was also hurt prior, and had like what, five games to get his shot back before playoff time?), and Al Horford were all playing with legit injuries. The Hawks have the personal to match up with Cavs IMO, outside of Shaq. However, who knows how many minutes Shaq can really give them. Same could be said about KG, nobody really knows how he'll come back.


----------



## UNHFan

From an outsiders perspective I really like your team and am very happy for the fans of Atlanta. I think you could easily make a deep run into the playoffs this year. Nice job keeping Coach Wodson and bringing in some legit talent for him to work with. Can't wait for your team to come to Boston this season.


----------



## Luke

GregOden said:


> The Cavs swept the Hawks because Joe Johnson, Marvin Williams (who was also hurt prior, and had like what, five games to get his shot back before playoff time?), and Al Horford were all playing with legit injuries. The Hawks have the personal to match up with Cavs IMO, outside of Shaq. However, who knows how many minutes Shaq can really give them. Same could be said about KG, nobody really knows how he'll come back.


And i'm well aware of all of that, but still, I think that we both know that healthy or not, the series wasn't going to be a long one. And saying that we have the personal to match up with them *outside of Shaq* isn't really helping our cause, because he's going to be unstoppable for about 25-30 minutes every game, and once he comes out, we've got to deal with Big Z. (Who is also wayyy to tall/big for Horford and Zaza) Once you throw in LeBron, i'm not seeing how the Hawks have a legit chance here. I want them too, because i've become a pretty big Hawks fan over the last few years, but if we're going to talk about how we can beat one of the East's big three, we should be talking about Boston or Orlando.


----------



## BlakeJesus

VP man I'm sorry, but Big Z does NOT worry me. His height really is not an issue because of his body. Zaza and Horford can easily bully him around. You're giving him waaaaaaay more credit than he should be getting. You're spot on about Shaq, but his health is a serious concern. There's a valid chance he may not even be playing come playoff time because of injury. Obviously that isn't something to bank on, but it is simply too hard to tell if Shaq will be as impactful (That isn't a word by the way) as some people are making him out to be. It's not like Horford and Zaza are complete scrubs either, they will do what they can (Hack a Shaq?) to try and contain the Diesel.

I of course am not trying to put Atlanta ahead of Cleveland or any of the big three. I do, however, think that they have a fighting chance against everyone of them in a 7 game series.


----------



## Luke

GregOden said:


> VP man I'm sorry, but Big Z does NOT worry me. His height really is not an issue because of his body. Zaza and Horford can easily bully him around. You're giving him waaaaaaay more credit than he should be getting. You're spot on about Shaq, but his health is a serious concern. There's a valid chance he may not even be playing come playoff time because of injury. Obviously that isn't something to bank on, but it is simply too hard to tell if Shaq will be as impactful (That isn't a word by the way) as some people are making him out to be. It's not like Horford and Zaza are complete scrubs either, they will do what they can (Hack a Shaq?) to try and contain the Diesel.
> 
> I of course am not trying to put Atlanta ahead of Cleveland or any of the big three. I do, however, think that they have a fighting chance against everyone of them in a 7 game series.


As a starter, sure, he's not that great. But as a backup to Shaq, he's pretty damn good. And you talk about how Horford and Zaza can bully him around because of his body, even though he still has 20 pounds on both of them. Like I said before, I hope you're right and we give them a helluva series and possibly beat them, I just don't see it.


----------



## ATLien

I always liked Z as a player. I am skepitcal if Shaq is going to work out in Cleveland, but the players they traded him for weren't giving them anything so it isn't a huge negative for the Cavs fans to me if Shaq is less than stellar.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I like Big Z as a player too, but he's not nearly as scary as he used to be. Sure he can knock down a jumper here and there, but our bigs are athletic enough to extend on him. He grabs a few boards too because of the sheer height of the dude, but I really don't see him as a major threat. If the Hawks are going to lose in a series versus the Cavs it is NOT going to be because Big Z beat us.


----------

